
Google makes file transfers four times faster in Files Go - mikece
https://www.neowin.net/news/google-makes-file-transfers-four-times-faster-in-files-go
======
jezfromfuture
No They haven't done the impossible , they just decided to use 5ghz wifi .

------
LinuxBender
Go is just a language. Surely any language can be used to enumerate network
resources, tickle an API or twiddle some counters.

~~~
mikece
"Files Go" is part of "Android Go" which is about being lightweight and fast
for more modest hardware -- doesn't have anything to do with the Go language.

~~~
LinuxBender
Ah, I see. I was thrown off by the naming. Thankyou for the clarification.

